# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artizanati po vdes

## pekomeri

Une qe po shkruaj,jam nje njeri deri tani Idealist qe jam munduar te kontriboj sado pak ne fushen e artit dhe te zhvillimit te artizanatit Shqiptar.Vleresimin per kete mund ta bej sejcili duke vizituar punen time qe eshte paraqitur tek faqja ime ne internet. Aresyeja e ketij shkrimi eshte sepse une kam disa vite qe goditem rrende nga ky shtet(qe vetem emrin shtet nuk e ka) duke perdorur te gjitha istitucionet e tij,per te shkateruar nje person qe ka deshire te punoje dhe te kontriboje per Shqiperine.Ky shtet qe nuk i do aspak njerezit e punes,po perdor ne rradhe te pare Tatim taksat qe vetem me godasin dhe nuk me lene te qete te punoj megjithese mundohem te jem ne rregull me te gjitha pagesat dhe taksat qe me vene me vleren maksimale qe ekziston per nje prodhues artizanati te kategorise time.Nuk mjafton vetem kjo,por kohet e fundit me jane sulur dhe policia elektrike duke me vene gjoba qe te punoj gjithe jeten dhe nuk i laje dot.Mehjithese i rregullt me pagesa,keta dine ti sajojne punet ne menyre te tille(Po nuk pagove si puna ime) qe te shkaterojne pa pike meshire.Nuk ka mjaftuar qe me kane nderprere energjine elektrike sa here ju ka dashur qejfi duke mi lene puntoret pa pune disa ore ne dite.Kjo ndermarje KESH, qe per mua eshte shkateruesi kryesor i ekonomise shqiptare,Krijuesi i sa e sa streseve te popullit shqiptar,qe ka detyruar shume vehta te largohen pergjithmone nga shqiperia.nje ndermarje ku administrata e saj e koruptuar ortake me shtetin,qe e ka konsideruar ndermarjen si nje lope qe vetem e vjelin dhe nuk investojne asgje per te ardhmen e saj,nje ndrmarje e papergjeshme qe i bene kontratat sipas qejfit te saj si ne kohen e Diktatures,ku vetem kerkon dhe nuk mban asnje pergjegjsi per ate qe nuk nuk te jep,per ato paisje qe digjen cdo dite,per ato shtepi qe digjen nga nderprerjet e vazhdueshme.Per skarcitetin qe nxjerin ndermarjet e vogla,nga nderprerjet e energjise.Nje ndermarje qe ka pronar shtetin(pra qe ska asnje pronar) qe e konsideron vehten zot qe ka jeten tone ne dore,dhe mund te tallet sa here te doje,dhe mund ta beje kete popull te urte(me i urte sec duhet) te largohet nga syte kembet per te gezuar ate pak jete qe i ka ngelur duke bredhe neper rrugeve te botes,ne vend qe te punojne per vehte dhe per shqiperine.Jam munnduar me mish e me shpirt, keto shtate vjet  te punoj per te zhvilluar Artin e punimit te hekurit me dore,si dhe traditen tone te artizanatit, jam munduar te perfaqsoj Shqiperine neper panaire kombetare 8 here,dhe nderkombetare,Si ne Bari(2 here ne vitin 97 dhe 98,ku ketu kerciste kallashi),Milano(2001),Cikago(2000),New York(2001),per ti treguar botes qe dhe ne dime te punojme dhe te krijojme.Tani jam i lodhur(jam bere me tension dhe me zemer)dhe mendoj ta mbyll aktivitetin tim prodhues,sepse ketu nuk ka shtet,dhe keta qe drejtojne sot  duan pa pastrojne Shqiperine nga njerezit e punes,dhe te ndershem,per ta bere kete vend nje kazino ku te luajne vetem hajdutat,pijanecat dhe kumargjijte.Do kerkoja nja ju nje keshille te vlefshme per mua,sepse nuk eshte kaq e lehte te hedhe poshte 13 vjet pune plot strese dhe nje emer te mire qe kam krijuar PEKOMERI.

----------


## buna

une nuk mund te them c'te besh, sepse ti e di me mire, por duhet te vendosesh sa fuqi te merr lufta me sistemin, taksat etj. nese eshte e madhe, e perditshme, e lodhshme dhe aq me teper te semur hajde ketej nga amerika.nje gje eshte e sigurt, qe ketu do te te nderojne per ate qe ben, do marresh ate qe te takon dhe eshte me shume qetesi ( s'ka shume politike ).tek e fundit, ti je artist dhe duhet te kesh kushtet e duhura per te krijuar.
dashamiresisht, buna

----------


## pekomeri

Ne rradhe te pare te falemderoj per mesazhin.Kishe nevoje te shkembeja dy fjale per streset qe kam.Mendimi juaj nuk eshte i keq.Qendrimi im ketu ne shqiperi ishte nga qe une jam shume idealist(me doza te medha).Doja te beja dicka ketu per nje pune qe po vdes(harohet).Propozimin per te punuar dhe  qendruar ne SHBA e kam pasur prej kohesh qysh kur isha ne Cikago ne panair.per kete dergova djalin atje per te bere shkollen,por ai ma la ne mes.Dergova vellain i cili ka punuar ketu tek une dhe e njeh punen,por dhe ai u semur dhe tani nuk eshte per pune. Tani e shikoj qe ketu qenka e veshtire te punosh dhe te besh Art.Tek ne lulet i hane gomaret.respekte P.M

----------


## buna

per nje gje te siguroj qe ne usa do marresh ajer tjeter dhe duke mohuar te gjitha c'thone te tjeret per kapitalizmin etj, etj, une mendoj se usa eshte pothuaj vendi ideal per te jetuar.
shtoj edhe se talenti yt eshte me permasa shume te medha dhe do kesh kenaqesine dhe krenarine per te qene ai qe je, dmth artist.
sa per idealizma ( une jam ndoshta me keq se ty) leri menjane duke menduar se edhe rilindasit tane te medhenj vepren e tyre jashte atdheut. kurre mos harro se ke vetem nje jete.dedikoja vetes tende.
me shume respekt, buna

ah, e mrekulluar me punimet e tua.

----------


## pekomeri

Te falenderoj per keshillen,tani kam arritur te mendoj qe une me idealizmin tim nuk kame bere asgje por vetem kam humbur kohe dhe kam shkateruar vehten time.Mendoj qe fillimisht do me duhej te gjej nje patner ne USA qe te ndertoj punen time gradualisht per ta shkeputur prej kendej,pra te hap fillimisht nje ekspozite(ose vend shitje),pastaj te vi dhe vete atje,ndofta duke e shfrytezuar dhe kete qe kam ndertuar ketu.Do te kerkoja ndihmen e forumustave per ndonje rekomandim te ndonje personi apo firme qe merret me artikuj te kesaj fushe ndofta dhe te ndonje ndermjetsimi.Shpresoj qe endrat e mia te behen realitet.

----------


## Fiori

Petrit, gjendja ne Shqiperi eshte pak a shume njesoj per te gjithe shqiptaret si puna jote, dhe me beso ata jane shume. E keqja eshte se kjo gjendje ka egzistuar per nje kohe te gjate tani dhe njerzit ose po "cmenden" ose po ikin jashte me menyren me te pare qe gjejne. Eshte me te vertete per te ardhur keq, por nuk mbeti jave pa marre telefonata nga shoqeria jone atje (familjare me shume, moshatare me prinderit) te cilet qahen per konflikte te tilla. Ka dhe me keq se ty madje, nga ata te cilet vetem sepse jane te drejte dhe e bejne punen e tyre me pasion kercenohen dhe me vdekje...nejse. 

Me pelqyen komentet e bunes me lart, dhe mund te them se realiteti eshte pikerisht ai. Vete mosha nuk me lejon te te jap keshilla por do te thoja Amerika eshte vertet vend ideal per njerez si ty. Edhe ketu asgje nuk shtrohet me flori, por ama nq se kerkon dicka dhe lufton per te deri ne fund do te shperblehesh.

Para se te filloje te shkruaje ne kete forum, me ka rastisur te shkoj ne disa craft stores ketu ku jetoj te cilat shesin artizanate te llojeve te ndryshme me vlere sa cereku i punimeve te tua e qe shiten shume shtrenjte. Punimet e dores vleresohen shume sot, duke qene se cdo gje po fabrikohet nga robotet.

Tani ne lidhje me artizanatin shqiptar. Para nje viti kam lexuar se Mit'hat dibra dhe Shaban Bilali kane publikuar nje liber mbi artizanatin shqiptar. Ke njohuri mbi kete liber dhe a ka pasur punime te tuat te pasqyruar atje ?!

Ketu eshte artikulli qe gjeta ne internet mbi kete lajm...

***
Artizanati shqiptar tashmë është i pasqyruar në një libër. Autorët e tij Mit'hat Dibra dhe Shaban Bilali kanë prezantuar në librin e tyre vlerat më të mira të traditës shqiptare dhe punën e disa firmave private të artizanatit të sotëm, duke pasqyruar mbase për herë të parë funksionet e reja që ka përvetesuar artizanati në bazë të kërkesës.Në faqet e librit nëpërmjet fotografimeve cilësore paraqiten kompozime interesante të mjeshtrit artizanat në qeramikë, punime prej alabastre, mermeri, ari, argjendi, hekuri, bronx etj. Nuk mbesin jashtë këtyre vlerave teknika e gdhendjes se drurit, apo e përpunimit të kashtës. Financimi I këtij libri nga USAID u ka dhënë mundësinë autorëve që të pasqyrojnë me cilësi punën e tyre duke e kthyer librin në një katalog të punimeve artizanale në Shqipëri, i denjë për t'i prezantuar këto punime brenda apo jashtë vendit. Është kjo arsyeja që ka nxitur një numër të konsiderueshëm firmash apo artizanatesh të njohur që të jenë prezent në këtë botim. 


Me respekt

Fiori

----------


## pekomeri

E nderuar Fiori,
Ne rradhe te pare deshiroj te falenderorj per mesazhin qe me dergove ,si dhe ndarjen e stresit tim.Une konsiderohem si nje njeri i hekurt.Kur kam shkruar kete mesazh duhet te kuptosh qe ka shkuar thika deri ne palce.kam pasur probleme pa qene fajtor,por thjesht nga qe une nuk jam mesuar te jap leke kot NISH elektrikut apo tatimeve.Gjobat mu vendosen ne nje mase qe une duht te punoj 5 vjet qe ti shlyej me fitimin qer kam.Deri tani ka 5 vjet qe vazhdimisht gjobitem me pa te drejte nga administrata shqiptare.Nuk me afrohej asnje tender(me perjashtim te stolave te Tiranes,tani vone,qe une e mora me nje fitim fare te vogel,per ti treguar te gjitheve ,se cfare ben Pekomeri)Tani une jam ne nje moshe 52 vjevare qe nuk kam nerva per te duruar lojrat e ketij shteti te papergjegjshem.U mundova,punova i nxitur nga nje ideal,qe gradualisht po dobesohet.Per sa i perket librit te artizanatit,autoret e saj jane shoket e mi,kemi qene bashke dy here ne panairin e Barit te Italise.Perpara se botonin librin me erdhen dhe me thane per librin,por ne ate kohe mendova qe ky liber behej fjale per individe krijues te artizanatit,dhe mendova qe une jam ndermarje me 30 puntore dhe nuk me takonte te merja pjese aty.Nuk e di kam vepruar mire apo keq.Para 3-4 vjeteve kam qene kryetari i shoqates te njerezve te shquar te shqiperise.U mundova te beja dicka per te nxitur zhvillimin e artizanatit,ndofta per te hapur dhe nje shkolle per kete pune,por nuk gjeta mbeshtetje as nga institucionet shqiptare as nga banka boterore.Mbasi nuk bera asgje pata miresine ta dorezoja kete post te tjereve.Endrat dhe deshirat e mia kane qene shume te medha,por asnjehere per vehten time(Sepse une jam i kenaqur me pak).Koha ka qene gjithmon ne disfaforin tim.Punen e kam pasur me pasion i cili tani po bjen dangadale.Duhet te dish qe nga viti1974 deri1991 une kam qene njeri nga rrobaqepesit dhe stilistet e Tirane me nje klientele te njohur.Kam investuar tek te gjithe kalate e shqiperise per paisjen e tyre me paisje dhe orendi te periudhes para shume vitesh.Nga te gjitha sa te kam shkruar jam munduar te kontruboj sa me shume qe mundesha,por fatkeqesisht nuk kam pasur asnjehere perkrahje.Une qe i kam dhene nje pjese te mire moral per punen dhe per te ardhmen ne shqiperi,tani jam dorezuar.Me individe te vecante,kam luftuar dhe luftoj pa u dorezuar kurre,por me nje shtet nuk jam i zoti te luftoj.Punen time e njohin pothuajse te gjithe ambasadat ne Tirane dhe institucionet e tjera te Europes.por prej tyre nuk kam pasur asnjehere mbeshtetje.Shpresoj te mos ju kem merzitur.Respekte P.M

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pajtohem me mendimet e Bunës dhe të Fiorit se ardhja dhe zhvendosja jote në Amerikë do të të ndihmoj ty shumë. Më vjen shumë keq që punët të shkojnë ashtu, shumë shumë keq :( 

Gjithësesi, këtu në L.A. jetoj në një zonë që quhet Art District, ka shumë artistë të të gjitha llojeve. Këtë të shtunë dhe të dielë, në gjithë lagjen do jetë "Los Angeles Art District Festival" e cila konsiston në hapjen e të gjitha galerive të lagjes në të njëjtën kohë. Në banesën time do kemi edhe ne një Galeri të hapur. Këto ditë kam qënë shumë i zënë me këtë punë, duke bërë gati hapsirën tonë për vizitorët. Dje në fakt po ndihmoja organizatoren e të gjithë festivalit, dhe po më thoshte se kishte shumë njërëz që do vinin nga shtet e largëta të Amerikës ( :) dmth nga lindja, sepse L.A. është në Kaliforni). Ajo e kishte atë listën e kontakteve, sepse është vetë ajo që e organizonte dhe i ftonte këta njërëz. Çfarë të duhet ty në fakt Petrit është një sponsor që të të sponsorizoj punën (duhet ta dish më mirë sesa unë). Nuk e di sesa mund të bëj, por do mundohem t'i them dikujt, njërzve që do takoj për punën tënde. Me aq sa kam mundësi. 

Para disa ditësh në kefenenë e lagjes takova edhe një hekurpunes si ty por nga Polonia. Mbase nëse e shoh prap do ta pyes sesi është rregulluar këtu, dhe të paktën të mësoj sesi funksion puna tyre (financiare etj etj). 

Ardhja në Amerikë nuk do të ishte e vështirë po të gjeje një sponsor. Shteti Amerikan në fakt e mbështet këtë politkë, dmth nëse është një kompani apo sponsor që të kërkon, at'herë t'i bëjnë dokumentat menjëherë. 

Petrit, të lutem pranoi disa fjalë nga dikush më i ri dhe me më pak përvojë se ty: "Gjërat do të të shkojnë për mirë, por në ambjentin e Shqipërisë i drejti zakonisht nuk fiton" dhe një citim nga Emersoni:

"Në çdo fund ka një fillim të ri"

Përshëndetje dhe të uroj fat,
sinqerisht,
Drini.

p.s. temën po ta bashkëngjis këtu :)

----------


## pekomeri

I dashur Drini.
Disa punime te miat qe pata ekspozuar ne Cikago dhe New york,i kam lene ne nje shtepi te nje shoku te shokut tim ne Njuxhers.Nuk e di fatin e tyre sepse u be nje kohe e gjate pa folur ne telefon.Do te mundohem te lidhem dhe ti pyes se a ekzistojne dhe a kane mundesi per ti postuar tek ju,sepse peshojne nja 80 kg. Sidoqofte te falenderoj nga zemra per mbeshtetjen qe po me jep.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Nuk e di nëse ato mund të ekspozohen këtu, pasi vëndi është pak i vogël, dhe shoku im që është piktorë do e përdori për pikturat e tij (të shtunën dhe të dielën), por megjithatë do shofim në të ardhmen se çfarë mund të bëhet. Ky shoku im e kishte edhe më parë si ide, por së fundi e shtyva edhe unë bashkë me ndihmën time për ty kthyer një pjesë të loftit (nuk është shtëpi por tip magazine e vjetër e rinovuar në shtëpi) në galeri, dhe më vonë, nëse gjërat shkojnë në vijë, do hapim edhe një derë të re që të hyj direkte në këtë hapsirë. 

Sipas mundësive Petrit, nuk mund të premtoj shumë sepse vetë jam në pozitën e një studenti që po lufton për idealin e tij vetjak. Edhe unë vetë kam shumë për të bërë nga ana ime. 

Drini.

----------


## buna

te kam nisur nje e-mail privat dje. a e more?

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

I dashur Pekomeri:
Megjithëse unë jam njeri i penës, person jo-praktik, shumë më pëlqen rubrika juaj. Babi im ka qenë mjeshtër i drurit, duke krijuar skulptura sidomos të kafshëve. Artizanati ka një vlerë të madh, asnjë prodhim industrial nuk  mund t'a zëvendësojë. Njerëzit të cilët duan vetëm sende industriale janë të varfër .... shpirtërisht. 
Të rrojë artizanati shqiptar!
Nga Suedia me shumë të fala

----------


## glaukus 001

Bravo Petrit se po vazhdon te na mrekullosh dhe do ishte humbje per artin shqiptar largimi yt ne mergim. Por nqs e ke vendosur te ikesh ndoshta ka akoma pak shpresa edhe atje ku je dhe ne fund te mund ti thuash vetes se bere *gjithcka* per te mbijetuar ne Shqiperi ...

Se pari ke uzinen tende te kompletuar me makineri megjithese energjia e nderprere elektrike dhen gjobat te kane lodhur e acaruar. 
Se dyti nqs te rritet prodhimi ke krahe te lire pune...
 Gjerat andej jane akoma keq per biznesin e vogel qe perpiqet te mbijetoje mes korrupsionit, konkurrences se pandershme, por besoj jane pak me mire sec ka qene, megjithese shtet i forte do te thote edhe taksa, por edhe pergjegjesi per te perkrahur artet e rralla apo furnizim sa me korrekt me energji (kuprohet me aq sa jane mundesite se edhe kendej Kalifornia vuan per drita :)...

Sigurisht qe ke nevoje per *me teper* TREGJE SHITJEJE pasi vendi yne ka kerkesa e nevoja te kufizuara. Mundesite me te medha jane per shitje e kliente ne *Itali e Greqi* te cilet jane edhe afer ( me treg te madh) e me te lire per eksport por te duhen agjente/ndermjetes per te lidhur kontarta e gjetur klienta...
Tashme shume gjera behen _online_ dhe me pelqeu faqja jote (pekomeri.com) megjithese mund te behet me mire. Ajo qe ka me teper  rendesi eshte faqja ne ANGLISHT pasi Shqieria te njeh. Ndoshta nje seksion shitjeje (*DYQANI online*) do te te sillte ca te ardhura ...
Po ashtu me teper FOTO te mallrave/objekteve qe ke prodhuar do ishte e pelqyer nga klientat qe duan te dine me teper per gjerat qe prodhon ...
Po ashtu *te duhen me teper* FAQE REKLAMUESE. Thjesht pekomeri.com nuk e ben aq sa duhet reklamimin ne kete oqean faqesh qe jane ne internet. Nqs njeh persona qe krijojne faqe interneti me te lire (ose falas me miq apo edhe duke i krijuar vete ), mund te ishte e vlefshme te krijoje faqe qe kane ne perberje emra ne ANGLISHT si: _blaksmith, wrought, iron master, customized items, any model_ etj etj

Nuk e di nese e ke provuar te shesesh artikuj permes www.ebay.com por edhe kjo mund te jete nje mundesi, sidomos per artikuj te vegjel e qe peshojne pak = kushtojne me pak ne postim.

Nqs  andej artin e hane gomeret, mund te shohesh se kendej shume art hane edhe kuajt e pasur qe s'dine ceshte arti por kane para te te paguajne ashtu sic mund te punosh per nje firme qe eshte vazhdimisht ne perpjekje per te gjetur klienta. Edhe nqs do fillosh biznesin tend perseri do kesh mbi koke taksa e probleme megjithese mund te te ece mire sepse je mjeshter dhe ato qe ke krijuar flasin vete ...

Ja disa faqe qe gjeta une duke kerkuar:

http://www.homeandgardenwroughtiron.com/



http://www.yucaipaforge.com/artiniron/index.html

... nga nje amator hekurpunues

http://www.traditionalblacksmithing....ing/index.html

http://www.artistinmetal.com/index.html


http://www.regione.sardegna.it/isola...li/metalli.htm

tjeter mjeshter:
http://www.boquio.com/iron/wroughtiron.html


JA nje firme nga Teksasi:

http://www.custommetaldesign.com/


nje tjeter:
http://www.artofsteel.com.au/chairs.htm


Nje faqe mbi nje reviste te posacme mbi veglat e mjeshterine e hekurpunimit:
http://www.blacksmithsjournal.com/


Ja edhe nder faqet me me emer ne te cilen pekomeri.com duhet te behet anetare:

http://www.anvilfire.com/web-ring/smithring/

http://www.anvilfire.com/



Perseri kontakt dhe lidhje me interes:

http://www.flash.net/~dwwilson/ntba/

http://www.forgetools.com/links.htm



Firme qe shet online:

http://www.decorativeiron.com/



... shpresoj te dish anglisht ...

----------


## pekomeri

Te falemderoj shume mer mesazjin si dhe per keshillat qe me dhe.Faqja qe kam ne internet eshte e vjeter 4 vjecare.Kam pregatitur nje faqe te re,por nuk me jep mundesine albaniaonline per ta ndruar.Eshte e vertete qe une kam nevoje per shitsa apo menaxhere qe ta shes mallin ne Greqi dhe Itali.Deri tani nuk kam pasur fatin qe ti kem.Gjithashtu dhe nje lidhje nepermjet intenetit do te vlente,por fatkeqesisht transporti per gjera te vogla tek ne kushton.Adresat qe me dergove do ti shikoj me vemendje,dhe do te mundohem te bej dicka.Une vete nuk di anglisht por kam mbesen te punesuar qe di.Edhe nje here te faleminderit dhe shpresoj te shkembejme mesazhe prap.Une nuk i kam postuar te gjitha punimet e mia,i kam ndare ne sektore per aresye se ngarkoheshin shume dhe nuk hapej faqja.Respekte Petriti

----------


## Shiu

Pekomer,

Para se t'i provosh variantet për USA, mbase do të ishte mirë t'i bësh një vizitë Kosovës. Tregu i Kosovës është vital dhe ka mjaft potenciale të pashfrytëzuara. Poashtu në Gjakovë çdo vit mbahet Panairi Ndërkombëtar ku prezantohen prodhues nga vende të ndryshme. Panairi mbahet prej 1 deri 5 Tetor, nëse të duhen informata tjera më dërgo email apo MP.

P.S.
Mund të flasim edhe për webdesign. :)

----------


## pekomeri

Do te bej nje vizite ne kosove,por me duhet te kem nje mik qe te me prese ne prishtine.Miqt e mi qe me kane ftuar disa here,qe i kam pasur ketu ne shtepine time jane ne Suareke.Sidoqofte do te njoftoj kur te nisem.

----------


## pekomeri

E Nisa kete teme kur isha ne lufte me vehten time,kur luftoja qe te mos pranoja qe pekomeri po vdiste.Mbas nje pune 11 vjecare te formimi te ketij emri kaq te dashur per mua,por dhe te nje serioziteti qe te detyron te mbash nje emer te gjate.Por ja qe koha nuk ecen se bashku me njerezit ne Shqiperi.Ketu koha ecen mbrapa. Tek ne koha eshte e maskarejve dhe hajdutave.Te jesh nje njeri i ndershem qenka mekat.Mbas nje lufte 6 vjecare duke pritur  qe te ndertohet nje shtet ku te kem mundesi te tregoj aftesite e mia,u zhgenjeva,Sot kam aritur perfundimin qe nuk ja vlen me te sakrifikosh.Kryesorja eshte qe dua te fitoj qetesine,te kem kenaqesine dhe buzeqeshjen qe e kam haruar.Mendova qe gjeja me e mire eshte ta shes,apo ta jap me qera ndermarjen qe kam krijuar,duke i dhene fund nje here e mire vuatjeve te mia.Do tju lutesha te gjitheve n,q,s, keni mundesi tja rekomandoni ndonje investitori te huaj qe njihni qe kerkon te punoje ne Shqiperi,per ta blere Pekomerin,nje ndermarje te komletuar me makineri,paisje,teknollogji,puntore te specializuar.Pekomeri ka nje prodhim te gjere te punimeve me hekur te rahur me kovacane.per te pare punimet e saj mund te shikoni tek forumi artizanati shqiptar ose te shikoni vebin tim
http://pekomeri.tk/
http://www,pekomeri.com
I gjithe investimi per te ndertuar nje emer te ndershem dhe te mire shkoi dem,kjo eshte ajo qe me vret me shume se cdo gje.
Ju lutem me ndihmoni qe te shpetoj dhe te fitoj qetesine sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur.

----------


## pekomeri

Mendoja se do te gjeja nje ndihne nga ana e forumit,por me sa shoh asnjerin nga ju nuk u shqetsua per te me dhene te pakten nje ngushellim,apo nje suxherim. Me sa kuptoj pjesa me e madhe e ketij forumi jane te rrinj dhe nuk dine se ceshte puna,dhe aq me teper c'do te thote te mbyllesh nje ndermarje qe e kam krijuar nga e para(pra nuk e kam marre te gateshme nga ato te socializmit).Po te behej fjale per tema pa dogane do te rritej ne maksimum numri i vizitoreve,ndersa kur behet fjale per artizanatin shqiptar shoh nje ftohtesi shikimi dhe mendimi (perjashto ketu nje numer i kufizuar qe marin pjese perhere ne diskutim).Jam i shqetesuar me indiferencen e ketij forumi ne aspektin e tradites shqiptare.Mendoj qe ju do te jeni e ardhmja e ketij kombi.Cfare fatkeqsie,kur shoh nje brez te ftohur nga puna.Kam nevoje ndofta dhe per sharje,sepse qetesia me vret.

----------


## macia_blu

hej , te ka mbytur deshperimi! Po kjo nuk me ben te besoj se ti do ta lesh  ate qe ke nisur dhe ke investuar kaq shume.
je  edhe me i ndjeshem se  bisnesmenet, sepse se pari    dhe se fundi je artist.
...Per sharje? qe te shajme artin (tend ne kete rast) duhet te  dime  c'eshte arsti e si luftohet ose si lartesohet ai.lol
 Megjitheate, ato qe pergjgijen temes tende, artit tend dhe gjendjes tende  te tanishme ,  eshte e sigurte qe e duan  artin dhe te bukuren.
Po te ishin artiste te gjithe e po ta donin artin te gjithe  e po te ishin me shumice ato qe e bejne artin, kjo bote nuk do te qe ja , keshtu sic eshte.
....une jam e kenaqur  qe nuk je  krejt vetem , ne kete teme... Dhe nuk me deshperon aspak fakti qe kete vetmi nuk e rrezojne nje grumbull i madh qeniesh qe kane vetem sy.
Arti fillon nga shpirti ...dhe jo per syte e te gjitheve... packa se te gjitheve u serviret. Syte  pa boten e shpirtit nuk e rrokin dot artin . Nuk kam nevoje te ti them keto , se keto jam e sigurt qe i di, me prova. Dhe njera eshte pikerisht kjo teme.
Arti eshte  per eliten  jo per vulgun, dhe nuk eshte ne fajin  e artistit pse elita i numeron anetaret e vet me  gishta  te njeres doren  dhe prap dicka tepron.
.... shpresoj  te me kesh kuptuar , jo per tu ngushelluar por per ta pranuar  kete realitet perballe artit.
...
Tek e fundit , nuk ke arsye  per ta justifikuar sakrificen  e te ndejnurit ne shqiperi per hater te gjoja  dobise qe po i jep ti shqiperise.
Ti nese vjen ne usa, punon  dhe  korr sukses e paqe... kjo nuk do te thote se ti do ndryshosh , nga shqiptar ne kinez apo ku e di une. te gjithe  dote thone , e belva kete punim  ose e pashe  kete  art , te bere nga nje shqiptar. Kjo nuk i sherben me pak shqiperise. Nuk eshte e thene qe shqiperise ti sherbehet vetem  ne shqiperi...e per me teper   kur asgje  deri as vetja jote  me nje deshperim te tille , nuk te eshte mirnjohes.
.... urime....dhe kenaqu permbi deshperimin se je artits.Dhe nje yll per ty diku eshte fshehur , por jo shuar!

----------


## Fiori

Petrit, te kam kujtuar kete fundjaven e kaluar. Isha me pushime dhe rastesisht shkuam ne nje punishte ku perpunohej hekuri dhe dylli per qirinj. Dyqani i punishtes shiste punime hekuri, dylli si dhe artizanate te tjera _(punime me grep etj)_. 

Por fatkeqsisht, edhe pse punimet ishin shume te bukura, cmimet ishin shume te lira. Nje punim serie qe mund ta gjesh ne dyqanet e medha ne qytet, te cilat punohen me makineri, por kane pamjen e artizanateve te punuara me dore, shitet me shtrenjte se punimet origjinale.

Dhe po mendoja...ndoshta vertet artizanati po vdes. Ketu te pakten eshte kthyer si nje kenaqsi personale me shume se sa art. Nuk e di pse mu kujtuan koleksionuesit e pullave kur isha ne dyqan.


Me kete postim nuk dua te te dekurajoj, thjesht ishte dicka qe me beri pershtypje fundjaven e kaluar.


Suksese,
Fiori

----------

